# pigeon needs home



## piglady (Jul 16, 2014)

Found this guy in my barn yard, hung around all day I caught him before 
the hawk did .Not banded ,need to find a knowledgeable Bird person who would
Like to take this guy/gal ? Is pretty tame eating and drinking.I live in eastern connecticut .


----------

